# Volvo oil sandwich plate?



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

I have been researching sandwich plates for my ABA and came across a lot of people selling a Volvo setup..? What models are these off of? I'd like to check my local yards to see if there are any .. I have a cooler and all .. just need a thermostatic plate .. 

Thanks for the information...


----------



## sio (Jan 30, 2007)

740 turbo. The fittings for the plate are 1/2" BSP. Pegasus Racing has BSP to AN fittings. Or you could just grab the cooler off the 740 as well, cut the fittings off of the OEM volvo lines and reuse them with new hoses.

Here's what this guy did:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4835380-An-un-build-thread


----------

